# Price Per Lb Applied - Salt



## Mow Right (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello,

My contractor is charging me per lb to apply salt, and my customer thinks his price is high. I hate to ask prices, but what do you guys think the market rate is, per pound applied this year? (or xxx per 50lb bag, ect) .

This is not a salt/sand mix or anything, just plain salt.

I did a search but could only find old threads which probably aren't up to date with pricing.

Thanks


----------



## anolke (Oct 10, 2008)

I am charging .75 per pound of ice melt spread with no trip charge other guys are .50-.75 for ice melt not just stright salt


----------



## Mow Right (Nov 29, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is "ice melt"? 
Are you referring to a salt/sand combo?
So straight salt prices would be higher than this?


----------



## anolke (Oct 10, 2008)

When people talk about salt thay mean rock salt.Ice melt in a mix of salt and other chimecles not sand
just stright salt is cheaper then ice melt. but most ice melts go to 0 degrres or lower and still melt where i think salt only melts to 5 above 0


----------



## Mow Right (Nov 29, 2006)

Got ya, thanks. So what is a good price for just plain rock salt per lb (applied)?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

rock salt $.20-.25 per lb depending on quantity

ice melt starts at $.25 and goes up from there depending on purchase price


----------



## Mow Right (Nov 29, 2006)

terrapro;680050 said:


> rock salt $.20-.25 per lb depending on quantity
> 
> ice melt starts at $.25 and goes up from there depending on purchase price


We're putting down 800lbs per application. 5 applications so far this year.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

That's 20.00 per 80 pound bag and thats on the low side. A lot of prices for that quanity per stop are in the 30+ dollar per bag range or .37 per pound and up. You will lose a lot of bids at that price but you will get some. 5 applications for Ohio right now is not abusing the customer either.


----------



## Mow Right (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. I have a better idea of what is market rate now.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

When we used bagged salt it was $.35 per LB included spreading. Now we only use bulk, so its actually lower, but we bill per application now too b/c you can't measure out lbs when using a 4 ton v-box.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

average is a quarter a pound applied around here. Bagged Halite Mix typically.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Rock salt spread on site for $32,00 per 50# bag.payup


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow.... $32 a bag is some serious coin for salt! More power to ya !


----------



## tgaskill (Dec 14, 2007)

Dang if your getting $32 a bag of salt spread I need to move to IL. NOT anywhere close here....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

$32/bag

I better get my knee highs on cause its getting pretty deep


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats for a 50# bag too. The 80# price must be 50.00.....WOW......I believe a statement like that caused a BIG ole pissin match on another thread here this week.


----------



## jamartz (Jul 12, 2008)

I get .30/Lb for ice melt. Rock salt/Halite I get .20/lb Its not enough, but I have lost accounts over the price before. If I tried $32 per bag I wouldn't have any accounts! More power to ya for getting that kinda money!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Dodge Plow Pwr;680470 said:


> Rock salt spread on site for $32,00 per 50# bag.payup


How many tons do you spread /night?


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

He must have a 100 dollar job that he covered black ice on with 3 bags once and figured 32 per bag... I know around here if you "quote" 25.00 per 80# bag you will lose a LOT of bids.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Not saying this is a good price, but I have on account that uses 80 Lbs. of ice melt and I get $60 per app. But hardly anybody else uses it around here, so there is no set price.

payup


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

jamartz;681755 said:


> I get .30/Lb for ice melt. Rock salt/Halite I get .20/lb Its not enough, but I have lost accounts over the price before. If I tried $32 per bag I wouldn't have any accounts! More power to ya for getting that kinda money!


Thats been my problem.... too many people willing to do it for next to nothing. I do charge more for calcium.... a little over double but it cost twice as much too and I rarely ever use it.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

So far so good..I have not gotten a couple of jobs this year, but like they say, win some lose some.
The difference here is that I actually spread what I say I do. People around here are tired of being ripped of and not getting what they are paying for. There are people that will say "I spread 2 tons of salt" and probably only spread 500 pounds. I will give them the bags when I am done if they ask for them. I have watch a certain company spread salt at one of my "real job" customers and they complained to me about what they were getting for their $$$ The guy was there less than 5 minutes on a 2 acre site and billed for 2 ton of salt??? Anyway, I also service people who know me and know my work. It speaks for itself, and word of mouth is my advertising.
Also, I mis-spoke, that is the price for an 80# bag, my bad.:salute:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Dodge Plow Pwr;681766 said:


> So far so good..I have not gotten a couple of jobs this year, but like they say, win some lose some.
> The difference here is that I actually spread what I say I do. People around here are tired of being ripped of and not getting what they are paying for. There are people that will say "I spread 2 tons of salt" and probably only spread 500 pounds. I will give them the bags when I am done if they ask for them. I have watch a certain company spread salt at one of my "real job" customers and they complained to me about what they were getting for their $$$ The guy was there less than 5 minutes on a 2 acre site and billed for 2 ton of salt??? Anyway, I also service people who know me and know my work. It speaks for itself, and word of mouth is my advertising.
> Also, I mis-spoke, that is the price for an 80# bag, my bad.:salute:


So what your saying is you gross about $200 on a full salt run?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

How come all the responses relate to bagged prices? Does anyone want to share their figures for bulk, and I'm talking larger quantities?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

blowerman;681818 said:


> How come all the responses relate to bagged prices? Does anyone want to share their figures for bulk, and I'm talking larger quantities?


In the 1st post the user asks for rates on 50lb bag per pound.

$32 a bag on commercial lots in Illinois is about the going rate I would say. You can not compare prices on a state by state basis tho. You have to find out what the going rate is in your area and calculate if that is enough to cover your costs and still make a profit.

We are in this to make money correct? Not just cover costs.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

So back to my question: Does anyone want to share their figures for bulk, and I'm talking larger quantities?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

REAPER;681854 said:


> In the 1st post the user asks for rates on 50lb bag per pound.
> 
> $32 a bag on commercial lots in Illinois is about the going rate I would say. You can not compare prices on a state by state basis tho. You have to find out what the going rate is in your area and calculate if that is enough to cover your costs and still make a profit.
> 
> We are in this to make money correct? Not just cover costs.


So your saying you get $32 for a 50 lb bag, $0.64/lb and that's the going rate? These places must be very small. I'm just trying to figure out what type of places pay $1280/ton for salt.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

blowerman;681864 said:


> So back to my question: Does anyone want to share their figures for bulk, and I'm talking larger quantities?


Less then $1280. LOL


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;681882 said:


> Less then $1280. LOL


You might be known as a lowballer then.

$1,000/hr doing drives and $1280 for salt go hand in hand.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;681893 said:


> You might be known as a lowballer then.
> 
> $1,000/hr doing drives and $1280 for salt go hand in hand.


I'm moving to Newmarket, where all the money is.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

JD Dave;681929 said:


> I'm moving to Newmarket, where all the money is.


Problem with that is you have to plow 5 times a week


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;681929 said:


> I'm moving to Newmarket, where all the money is.


I'm not sure about the money but for sure most of the snow.

Good time to buy, the market is a little soft. Want me to look for a farm for you?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

You guys asked, I gave my answer to the original question. I also corrected my response to say it is a 80# bag for $32 each. I can now see why people don't answer any $$ related questions on here.
I guess you live and learn.
I also REALLY do spread a lot of salt and no complaints as I am one of the cheaper groups out there.
So, I guess I will just bow out and keep my prices private from now on.
I lived and learned.


----------



## Mow Right (Nov 29, 2006)

My contractor charges me $0.44 per lb for 50lb bags. I don't know how the heck I can mark that price up...

He does such a good job and is so proactive about doing the work that I can't get rid of him either.... don't know what I would do without him. I have an agreement with him for at least this year anyways..

Doesn't that price seem pretty high then??


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

I have been charging $0.45 per Ib using 50 lb bags. Been very fair, I think.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, it doesn't matter how big the bag is if its .45 per pound. Not saying you can't get that but I am saying you will NOT get a lot of work because its being done a lot cheaper. Bag prices are about the same everywhere and even cheaper if you bought early and bought a lot. It definately makes a difference where you are though. Got a few jobs that pay that good but its not priced by the pound. Have lost a lot of bids though to guys getting .20 to .30 per pound. Its easy to price cheap and then lie about quanity applied. Tough to beat that guy!


----------



## Gettindirty (Aug 9, 2008)

I like the question. I thought that my prices were fair but not sure. I charge $20 per 50 lb bag for salt. .40 per lb. I do not use bulk as I typically spread only 10-12 bags per event (500 -600 lb) and half are sidewalks.

.2 - .3 is bulk big lot prices. 

Also I apply at 15 lb per 1000 sq ft will cover most ice storms.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Mow Right- I guess it depends on how big the accounts are. If he has to drive across town to drop 2-4 bags at one account I think he is in line. If they are salting multiple accounts and in a nice grouping, then you can find someone cheaper. I try to stay out of the numbers game on here anymore. Haven't even been on this site much since before the season started due to all the bashing and lack of civil behavior. Stop by or call me if you want to talk. I think you know where I am at?


----------



## Mow Right (Nov 29, 2006)

hickslawns;686251 said:


> Mow Right- I guess it depends on how big the accounts are. If he has to drive across town to drop 2-4 bags at one account I think he is in line. If they are salting multiple accounts and in a nice grouping, then you can find someone cheaper. I try to stay out of the numbers game on here anymore. Haven't even been on this site much since before the season started due to all the bashing and lack of civil behavior. Stop by or call me if you want to talk. I think you know where I am at?


This is AT LEAST 800 lbs per event, all at one job site. Friday morning my contractor put down 3750 lbs at the job site because they wanted more areas salted. We only do this one account together.

He is real nice and does a good job though, can't complain there. Just wish his prices were lower so I could make some money off the salt..... Oh well, I just wanted to see what the market prices were on here.. 0.44 per lb just seems high for a subcontractor rate.


----------



## emeraldgreen (Sep 17, 2004)

I charge $0.35 / lb, bulk in my SaltDogg. One round of apps on my schedule I use about 4,600 lbs.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

We get $.40 per pound for bag and about $.15 per pound for bulk. But most of the time we are spreading bulk at bag rate!!!!! Hahahahaha!!!$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

blowerman;681864 said:


> So back to my question: Does anyone want to share their figures for bulk, and I'm talking larger quantities?


We just purchased 25tons at about $80/ton. We charge the anywhere from 20-25c per pound for our bulk salt, plus our truck fees. On our small lots we generally quote bagged prices (.30-.45 per #) . If we end up puting down bulk on these lots, they still get billed the bagged price.

Next year we are condiering quoting FLAT rates regardless of what medium we use.


----------

